# Built my trailer enclosure today for Mini



## Ruth (Dec 1, 2012)

I already had a 10x6 utility trailer and needed a way to transport my mini to the vet, 2 miles away. Today I built this enclosure with a stall mat for the base. It now has a back door too, I finished after dark. I will matt the tail gate tomorrow. I plan to build a removable roof for bad weather and a webbed back door for warm weather. It will be painted next spring with grass at the bottom, blue sky and clouds and I will cut out 2 mini horses out of plywood to attatch to the sides. And of cousre there will be daisys in the grass. Tuesday Daisy and I will be bell ringers for the Salvation Army in Waterville, Maine.


----------

